# Aggie raffle rod



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dang near finished, just need to glue in the butt disc and put alittle epoxy finish over it. Batson RX6 SB822.5 from Swampland. Madeira poly40 1635


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Gosh dang it Jerry!! That is saweeeeet!!! Beautiful work my friend!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

2 thumbs up Jerry!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't like it; I didn't go there. Seriously, beautiful rod.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work Jerry. Very sharp and clean lines I like it


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

great job Jerry. I love the grip dude. Very nice.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys! Appreciate the comments. Just having fun!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome! Gig Em Aggies


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome workmanship overall. Great weave. Hope it gets a lot at the raffle.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Another great one Jerry! Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Really very well done Jerry!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Jerry, that's a sharp looking rod there. Very nice all the way around!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

this guy does fantastic work!!!! he did a rod or me and I cant tell you how happy I am with it-- and the guy I gave it to- problem is its so pretty he wont use it!!


----------



## txarrows (May 17, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Great stuff Jerry!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

My oldest would fall in love with this one. You're just becoming Mr. Acrylic, good work Jerry


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Top Notch as always Jerry!


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

OK...How do I acquire this specimen for my Grandson who lives very near you. Oh, did I mention he is an Aggie too?

Joe


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

J L Dunn said:


> OK...How do I acquire this specimen for my Grandson who lives very near you. Oh, did I mention he is an Aggie too?
> 
> Joe


Joe, I built this one at the request of an Ag Mom...her daughter is in the Aggie Band and they have a raffle at the start of school in the fall to raise funds for the band. I only charged her my material costs, as I do all good Ags. Just had a nephew graduate HS...was all prepared to make him an Aggie rod as a gift.. he had been accepted, but he opted for UT...as I've said elsewhere, that boy just proved to me that he NEEDS an education! Hope he gets it at UT. Ha ! Jerry


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

That is a great looking rod, and I say that as a Longhorn. 

I donate a rod every year for my kid's school breakfast with Santa. I've been kicking around the idea of building one Aggie rod and one Longhorn rod. If I can put them side by side on the auction table, I figure the Aggie and Longhorn fans will turn it into a bidding war and I'll make a small fortune for the PTA.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Mighty fine Jerry, brotha your work is always clean and crisp. Since I've been building you've always been a source of inspiration. Your builds have always stood out. You definitely have an eye for details. :cheers:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

They're doing it this wke, at the tailgate scene...


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Impressive!! Love it.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome work Jerry. Should bring a good amount .


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Talked w/ the lady that commissioned it today...Company A in the band is doing the raffle, and it will continue thru the rest of the tailgates at home games...hope it brings a bunch!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Jerry, not only are you are true artist and craftsman when building rods, you do a great job of photographing your work to display.


----------

